# Blattläuse auf Seerosen



## .Goldfisch. (30. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

Seit einiger Zeit treiben Läuse auf meinen Seerosenblättern ihr Unwesen. Die Blätter werden langsam gelb und sterben dann ab. 
Was kann man dagegen tun ?

Gruß, Patrick


----------



## Digicat (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Blattläuse auf Seerosen*

Servus Patrick

Mit einem Wasserstrahl herunter spülen/spritzen ....

Und die welken Blätter abschneiden und so vor Nitrateintrag im Teich vorsorgen ....

Hatte ich auch mal ...


----------



## .Goldfisch. (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Blattläuse auf Seerosen*

Hallo,

Gehen die Seerosenblätter nicht irgendwann von dem Wasser kaputt ?
Springbrunnen sind ja auch schädlich...

Mir fällt gerade noch ein, dass ich vielleicht Brücken für Ameisen auf die Blätter bauen könnte.

Gruß, Patrick


----------



## Majaberlin (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Blattläuse auf Seerosen*



.Goldfisch. schrieb:


> Mir fällt gerade noch ein, dass ich vielleicht Brücken für Ameisen auf die Blätter bauen könnte.
> 
> Gruß, Patrick



  Das verstehe ich jetzt nicht. Die Ameisen sorgen doch dafür, dass sich die Blattläuse schön vermehren, damit sie von den Ameisen "gemolken" werden können. Dienen den Ameisen als lebende Vorratskammer und werden gehegt und gepflegt von den Ameisen.
Da wäre eine Brücke wohl eher kontraproduktiv!


----------



## .Goldfisch. (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Blattläuse auf Seerosen*

Hallo,

Ich hab immer gedacht, dass die Ameisen die Läuse fressen und nicht den Läusen helfen ;-)

Ich versuchs jetzt mal damit, dass ich die Blätter immer kurz unters Wasser tauch und so die Läuse weggehen. Da werden zwar immer ein paar Läuse durchkommen und immer weitere Blätter fressen, aber die Saison ist ja nicht mehr am Anfang.

Gruß, Patrick


----------



## Xeal (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Blattläuse auf Seerosen*

Ich habe leider das gleiche Problem. In meinem Teich sind mittlerweile fast alle Pflanzen befallen


----------



## danyvet (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Blattläuse auf Seerosen*

Hallo Patrick,

bei mir ist es auch ganz so, wie Helmut schon sagte. Meine Seerosen haben auch ab und zu Läuse, vor allem an den bereits gelb werdenden Blättern, aber manchmal sitzen sie auch auf den noch schön grünen. Ich spritz dann immer mit dem Schlauch drauf, muss gar nicht so fest sein, der Strahl, und die sind sofort weg. Hatte ich bisher immer so in den Griff bekommen.

edit: achja, und Ameisen fressen definitiv keine Läuse, im Gegenteil. Wie Maja schon sagte, die hegen und pflegen sie. Gefressen werden die Läusen von den Marienkäferlarven. Aber der Wasserstrahl tuts auch 

und noch ein edit: die Seerosenblätter werden auch ohne Läuse mit der Zeit gelb, das liegt sicher nicht an den Läusen. Die sitzen da nur vermehrt drauf, weil das absterbende Blatt eben schon"schwach" ist


----------



## Buffo Buffo (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Blattläuse auf Seerosen*

Hallo
auch an meinen Seerosen tummeln sich Läuse, ich habe aber nicht den Eindruck, das die Pflanze Schaden nimmt und mache nichts gegen die Biester  
das Läuse vermehrt an gelben Blättern sitzen konnte ich nicht beobachten, wenn es an der Zeit ist welken die Blätter auch ohne Läuse, die dann den Spitzschlammschnecken zu schmecken scheinen


> Und die welken Blätter abschneiden und so vor Nitrateintrag im Teich vorsorgen


ich rupfe sie einfachraus, mit möglichst viel Stiel  
obwohl ich irgendwo gelesen habe, dass das nicht so gut sei, weil über die Luftkanäle der Stiele Wasser bis zum Rhizom dringen würde und das dann zu faulen begänne  
Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## Majaberlin (1. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Blattläuse auf Seerosen*



> obwohl ich irgendwo gelesen habe, dass das nicht so gut sei, weil über die Luftkanäle der Stiele Wasser bis zum Rhizom dringen würde und das dann zu faulen begänne



Das habe ich auch gelesen . Lasse ich sie nun dran, dann bilden sie ja irgendwann "Schmodder", den ich absaugen muß? Oder vielleicht "knipst" man nur die Blätter von den Stielen?


----------



## danyvet (1. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Blattläuse auf Seerosen*

Hm, also ich schneid die schon immer so weit unten wie möglich ab, aber vielleicht ist mir deshalb auch meine erstgekaufte Seerose abgestorben. Ich vermute zumindest, dass sie das ist, denn ich hab von dieser heuer noch keine einzige Blüte gesehen und bis vor ein paar Wochen sind ständig junge kleine Blätter mit Stiel an die Oberfläche getrieben. Ich dachte bisher, da knabbert irgendwas an den Stengeln, sah zumindest so aus. Aber jetzt hab ich auch im Thread "Seerosenstengelfäule" gelesen.... und ihr schreibt hier, dass abschneiden schlecht ist. Hmmm.... Ich glaub, wir sollten da mal Werner fragen :?


----------



## .Goldfisch. (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Blattläuse auf Seerosen*

Hallo,

Danke für die Antworten. Ich versuch es jetzt mal mit dem Wasserstrahl . Die Seerosenblätter rupf ich auch immer ab. Die wo eh schon gelb sind, haben nicht mehr die Kraft wie ein grünes Blatt und so gehen sie fast immer unten am Rhizom ab ohne das Reststengel verbleiben.

Gruß, Patrick


----------



## Vechtaraner (14. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Blattläuse auf Seerosen*

Hallo,
auch auf die Gefahr hin mich unbeliebt zu machen,ich habe eine ganz einfache aber dafür sehr efektive selbst gemachte Mischung gegen Blattläuse gefunden.

Ich nehme Tabakreste(Kippen) und löse mit Wasser innerhalb von 24Std.das noch vorhandene Nikotin aus dem Tabak.Den"Cocktail" filtere ich durch ein altes Teesieb und fülle es zu2/3 in eine 1L Sprühflasche.Das restliche Drittel fülle ich mit Alkohol(ich nehme Spiritus) auf.Gut schütteln und fertig.

Ich sprühe das Nikotin direkt auf die Blattläuse und die betroffenen Stellen.Eine einmalige Behandlung reicht definitiv aus und ich komme mit 1Liter ca 1 Jahr hin.In Teichen mit Fischen würde ich diese Methode allerdings nicht empfehlen!
Ich hatte mal vor einiger Zeit in meinem Aquarium tausende von Blattläusen.Da habe ich allerdings auf eine andere sehr effektive zugegeben eher ungewöhnliche Art zurückgegriffen
.ich muss mal schauen ob ich das Video noch irgendwo finde sonst glaubt mir dass sowieso niemand...

Gruß Juergen

PS: Gift und Chemie im Aquarium unmöglich daher....
http://de.sevenload.com/videos/BlrDvjm-Blattlausade


----------



## Xeal (14. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Blattläuse auf Seerosen*

Hallo Jürgen !
Darf ich fragen, wie du auf die Idee mit den Kippen gekommen bist ??!
Machen würde ich das selbst auch nicht...
Die Inhaltsstoffe von Zigaretten sind so vielfältig...

Ich finde die Idee mit dem Brenner für den Teich gar nicht mal verkehrt... Man führt keine zustätzlichen Stoffe ein (weil verbrennung) und die Blätter sollten aufgrund des Wassergehaltes nicht verbrennen ...


----------



## Vechtaraner (14. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Blattläuse auf Seerosen*

Hallo Holger
Auf die Idee mit den "Kippen" bin ich eher zufällig gekommen.
Ich leerte einen Aschenbecher der im Regen stand und goß das Wasser weches sich inzwischen zu einer üblen Brühe verwandelt hatte auf den Rasen.Dabei goß ich einen Teil davon über eine Naktschnecke.Als ich einige Zeit später wieder in den Garten ging,viel mir die Nacktschnecke auf welche sich keinen Zentimeter weiter bewegt hatte und offensichtlich Tod war.
Was eine Schnecke killt,muss doch auch .....naja so versuchte ich es eben direkt und siehe da

Die Pflanzen im Aquarium haben nur leichte Verbrennungen erlitten.Es waren eh fast alles __ Vallisnerien die sind relativ hart im nehmen und eingegangen ist mir nicht ein Pflanze! Ich denke man kann ganz gut erkenen das die Hitzewirkung großflächig und nur kurzweillig war.
Gruß Juergen


----------



## Limnos (14. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Blattläuse auf Seerosen*

Hi

Es geht auch weniger feurig: Aber mit kurz untertauchen ist es nicht getan. Man kann sich einen Rahmen passender Größe aus Dachlatten z.B.bauen, der mit Kükendraht bespannt ist. Den legt man mit der Drahtseite nach unten auf die Seerosenblätter, so einige Tage lang. Am besten ist es, wenn der Rahmen so beschwert wird, dass er ganz unter Wasser ist (Steine, etwa gleich groß, an den vier Ecken). Wenn man kleinere Fische im Teich hat, ist zu erwarten, dass sie die Blattläuse fressen. Guppies zumindest tun das. Das habe ich beobachten können, wenn ich Blattlaus befallene Pflanzenteile im Wasser abgespült habe.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Vechtaraner (14. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Blattläuse auf Seerosen*

Hallo Wolfgang,
ich habe ja nun wirklich nicht viel Ahnung von Teichpflanzen,aber ist es nicht so dass gerade die Blätter von Seerosen nicht gerne unter Wasser sind?
Ich möchte mich ja nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen,aber ob das untertauchen über Tage wirklich eine gute Alternative wäre....der Aufwand wäre ja auch nicht ohne.
Gruß Juergen


----------



## Limnos (14. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Blattläuse auf Seerosen*

Hi Jürgen

Natürlich haben die Seerose das nicht gerne, aber der Aderlass durch Blattläuse ist für die Pflanze auch nicht angenehm. Ein paar Tage Blätter unter Wasser schadet nicht. Eine weit drastischere Methode wäre alle Schwimmblätter abzuschneiden. Die Feuermethode mag bei __ Vallisnerien ja noch angehen, weil immer noch der Hauptteil der Blätter unter Wasser unversengt bleibt, aber bei Seerosen möchte ich es lieber nicht ausprobieren.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Vechtaraner (14. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Blattläuse auf Seerosen*

Hallo Wolfgang,
wie gesagt ich bin da kein Experte,aber vermutlich hast du eigene Erfahrungen,mit denen kann ich mangels Seerosen nicht dienen.Also wirds schon stimmen

Gruß Juergen


----------



## Dilmun (14. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Blattläuse auf Seerosen*

Hallo zusammen!

Auf meinen Wasserpflanzen züchten die Ameisen auch die Blattläuse. Auf den Seerosen ist es besonders schlimm.

Bis jetzt habe ich immer mit dem Wasserstrahl gearbeitet. 

Beim durchlesen dieses Beitrags ist mir eingefallen, das müßte ja auch mit Brennesselbrühe gehen.(also nicht mit Jauche, sondern die Brennessel nur 12-24 Stunden ansetzten) 

Diese Brühe wird dann unverdünnt auf die Blattläuse versprüht. 

In den verschiedenen Foren wird das so beschrieben. Zumindest bei Rosen soll das Erfolg versprechen. Und was bei Rosen hilft, müßte ja auch bei Wasserpflanzen gehen. 


Vielleicht hat da ja jemand Erfahrungen damit.


----------



## Algenhasser (15. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Blattläuse auf Seerosen*



Limnos schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Es geht auch weniger feurig: Aber mit kurz untertauchen ist es nicht getan. Man kann sich einen Rahmen passender Größe aus Dachlatten z.B.bauen, der mit Kükendraht bespannt ist. Den legt man mit der Drahtseite nach unten auf die Seerosenblätter, so einige Tage lang. Am besten ist es, wenn der Rahmen so beschwert wird, dass er ganz unter Wasser ist (Steine, etwa gleich groß, an den vier Ecken). Wenn man kleinere Fische im Teich hat, ist zu erwarten, dass sie die Blattläuse fressen. Guppies zumindest tun das. Das habe ich beobachten können, wenn ich Blattlaus befallene Pflanzenteile im Wasser abgespült habe.
> 
> ...



Hi Wolfgang, 
leider klappt das mit Dachlatten und Küken oder Kaninchendraht nicht so ganz. Dachlatten schwimmen doch auf dem Wasser, und der Draht ist zu leicht ! Ich habe es mit Baustahlmatten probiert, bei guten 6  m2 an Teichrosenoberfläche. Da hatte ich aber  meine Probleme, die Pflanzenteile unter Wasser zu drücken.
Grund war  ein starker Befall meiner weissen Seerose mit dem __ Seerosenblattkäfer.
Hast du Erfahrung mit dem Einsatz von Sprizmittel? Angeblich soll Nehm helfen, ohne die Teichbewohner zu schädigen.????
Lieben gruß 
Algenhasser


----------



## Algenhasser (15. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Blattläuse auf Seerosen*



Vechtaraner schrieb:


> Hallo Holger
> Auf die Idee mit den "Kippen" bin ich eher zufällig gekommen.
> Ich leerte einen Aschenbecher der im Regen stand und goß das Wasser weches sich inzwischen zu einer üblen Brühe verwandelt hatte auf den Rasen.Dabei goß ich einen Teil davon über eine Naktschnecke.Als ich einige Zeit später wieder in den Garten ging,viel mir die Nacktschnecke auf welche sich keinen Zentimeter weiter bewegt hatte und offensichtlich Tod war.
> Was eine Schnecke killt,muss doch auch .....naja so versuchte ich es eben direkt und siehe da
> es kann auch den Raucher killen ?



Hallo Vechtaraner, 
habe ich das richtig verstanden, du rauchst auch noch dieses Teufelszeug? 
Lieben Gruß 
Robert


----------



## Vechtaraner (15. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Blattläuse auf Seerosen*

Hallo Robert
Öhm..nein aus der Sprühflasche lässt e sich so schlecht ziehen:smoki

Gruß Juergen


----------



## Algenhasser (20. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Blattläuse auf Seerosen*



Digicat schrieb:


> Servus Patrick
> 
> Mit einem Wasserstrahl herunter spülen/spritzen ....
> 
> ...




Hallo Helmut, 
hast du eventuell auch eine Lösung für Seerosen-__ Blattkäfer. Dieser braune , fast wurmartig aussehender Fraß der Larven. Die sind vom Problem natürlich eine Nummer größer als Blattläuse und der Wasserstrahl bringt da nicht viel. Ich habe gelesen eine Spritzung mit" Neem" soll helfen, aber was sagen die Teichbewohner und meine Seerosen dazu?
Mein Teich ist fast 70m2 groß , mit zwei befallenen Seerosen, die je auch 6-10 m2 an Blattfläche haben.
Vielleicht hast du ja eine Idee ?
Lieben Gruß

Robert

        Mein Teich, ich hoffe man kann das Foto öffnen, ich habe davon kaum Ahnung.


----------



## Annett (20. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Blattläuse auf Seerosen*

Hallo.

Nikotin gegen Blattläuse in einem Teich halte ich für eine schlechte Idee:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nikotin#Toxische_Wirkung

Statt dessen würde ich einen scharfen Wasserstrahl benutzen oder per Hand abstreifen, auch wenns eklig ist.


----------



## Nymphaion (21. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Blattläuse auf Seerosen*

Hallo,

ich schließe mich Annett an. Nikotin ist absolut verboten im Pflanzenbau, weil viel zu gefährlich (vor allem auch für den Anwender). Vor Jahren gab es einmal einen Lebensmittelskandal in norddeutschen Geflügelfarmen. Da mussten die Mitarbeiter Nikotin über die Hühner spritzen (war wohl billiger als täglich die toten Hühner aus den Käfigen zu nehmen) und haben sich dabei reihenweise vergiftet.


----------



## Vechtaraner (21. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Blattläuse auf Seerosen*

Hallo
ich schrieb ja auch;



Vechtaraner schrieb:


> H.In Teichen mit Fischen würde ich diese Methode allerdings nicht empfehlen!



Im allgemeinen ist es natürlich nicht unbedingt ratsam in Teichen mit Nikotin und Alkohol zu handtieren!
An den betroffenen Pflanzen im Garten wirkt es jedoch zu 100% und damit viel besser als diese Neemprodukte.Mit so einem neemprodukt habe ich mal meine __ Strelitzien welche Wollläuse hatten behandelt.Die Wollläuse hats garnicht interessiert....da fällt mir gerade ein die Wollläuse hatte ich zu der Zeit(da war ich noch nicht auf die Nikobrühe gekommen) mit Spitacid(ein Hautdesinfektinsmittel) erfolgreich bekämpfen können.Dabei allerdings darauf achten dass die Pflanze nicht der prallen Sonne ausgesetzt ist.

Gruß Juergen


----------



## Redlisch (21. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Blattläuse auf Seerosen*



Nymphaion schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich schließe mich Annett an. Nikotin ist absolut verboten im Pflanzenbau, weil viel zu gefährlich (vor allem auch für den Anwender). ...und haben sich dabei reihenweise vergiftet.



es kommt immer auf die Konzentration an, ein paar Kippen auf einen Liter Wasser werden kaum mit dem Mittel in der Farm vergleichbar sein.

Im Teich dürfte das ganze, bei der hier beschriebenen Anwendung nicht mal nachweisbar sein.

Mal als Denkanstoss: Aquarium mit Lüfterstein im Raucherhaushalt .... mein ältester Fisch wurde 45 Jahre ....

Axel


----------



## Vechtaraner (21. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Blattläuse auf Seerosen*

Hallo Axel
der älteste Fisch wurde 45 Jahre? Das interessiert mich jetzt aber genauer
Gruß Juergen


----------



## Redlisch (21. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Blattläuse auf Seerosen*

Hallo Jügen,

das hat aber wenig mit dem Thema zu tun ....

Es war ein Schilderwels, größe ca. 30 cm.

Als ich ihn als junge übernommen hatte war er 10 Jahre alt, er hat 2 Umzüge mitgemacht und ist vor 6 Wochen verstorben 

Axel


----------



## Algenhasser (21. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Blattläuse auf Seerosen*

Hallo !
Hat mein Kommentar " wie du rauchst auch noch das Zeug" diese Flut an neuen Berichten  gegen das Nikotin  im Teich ausgelöst?- würde mich natürlich als Nichtraucher freue. und Nikotin gehört schon gar nicht in den Teich.
Ich bekam aber leider bisher keine neuen  Erkenntnisse über" meinen" Seerosenkäfer? Ich habe bei meinen Teich- Freunden viele Opfer dieses Käfers, die bisher gar nicht wussten, das es so einen Schädling gibt.:
Ich bin sicher, dass viele Seerosenbesitzer diesen Schädling bereits in ihrem Teich haben .:beten
Hat jemand eine Lösung gefunden und kann mir(uns) ev. helfen ? Neem oder Niem oder wie immer auch  das Zeug heist ?? ,  hilft wohl wirklich nicht, zumindest nicht außerhalb des Teichs - selbst nicht gegen "harmlose" Blattläuse(Meinung auch von  Vechteraner).Bin deshalb leider manchmal ein Vertreter der alten "harten" Sachen -zumindest im privaten Bereich.
Nikotin kann es aber wohl  nicht sein ,aber was sonst ?

Lieben Gruß
Algenhasser
Robert


----------



## Vechtaraner (22. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Blattläuse auf Seerosen*

Hallo Robert

Brennesseln (Strunk und Blätter) klein schneiden in einem Eimer Wasser 24 Stunden wässern und danach  gefiltert in eine Sprühflasche füllen fertig.
Den Strunk und die Blätter nicht zu lange wässern,sonst hast du Jauche!

Gruß Juergen

ich meine der Tip wurde hier aber auch schon genannt.


----------



## Dilmun (22. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Blattläuse auf Seerosen*

Hallo Jürgen!

Ja genauso hab ich das gemeint!.....

Hast du auch schon Erfahrung damit gemacht?
Würde mich interessieren.


----------



## Vechtaraner (22. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Blattläuse auf Seerosen*

Hallo Sonja
Ich mix mir je nach Bedarf hin und wieder mal was an ja.Es wirkt,aber nur sofern die Standzeit nicht zu lange ist und man muss die Behandlung auch häufiger(regelmässig) wiederholen.
Mein __ Stockrosen mögen es allerdings überhaupt nicht!Sie verlieren kurz daruf alle Blätter.Seltsam allerdings dass sie trotzdem immer wieder neue Blüten bekommen(bis dato).
Sieht schon komisch aus eine blühende Rose ohne Blätter

Gruß Juergen


----------



## Limnos (22. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Blattläuse auf Seerosen*

Hi

Wenn die Beschreibung bei Wikipedia _http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seerosenk%C3%A4fer_ zutrifft, müsste das mehrtägige Untertauchen aller Schwimmblätter mit einem Drahtrahmen gegen die __ Käfer/Larven/Puppen noch besser als gegen Blattläuse helfen, weil sie - einmal untergetaucht - nicht wieder hochkommen. Man muss aber auch die anderen in diesem Artikel angeführten Pflanzen mit einbeziehen.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------

